# truck terminal



## cincyhoguy (Feb 18, 2016)

I am building a HO intermodal layout and looking for a 6-10 bay truck terminal/warehouse building for my trailers. I cant find anything on the internet I like so far. I have decent modeling skills so kit bashing would be a option. Any suggestions would be grateful. Thanks


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Walthers puts out a freight station with 6 bays. I model the transition era, but this building wouldn't be out of place even in modern tomes. It is not a truck "terminal" though. You could check out Plastruct. They have more modern kits that could be kit bashed into what you need.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Cincy

The intermodal truck terminals that I have seen are mostly long
open air yards, the only buildings seem to be adinistration or
service.

Take a Google trip around your city and check out what they do up there.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Pikestuff do some kits that are made to be modified. I'm sure you could find something useful there http://www.rixproducts.com/model_railroad_kits.htm


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Truck terminal*



cincyhoguy said:


> I am building a HO intermodal layout and looking for a 6-10 bay truck terminal/warehouse building for my trailers. I cant find anything on the internet I like so far. I have decent modeling skills so kit bashing would be a option. Any suggestions would be grateful. Thanks


Have you checked Design Preservation Models line? www.walthers.com They have several warehouse type buildings with freight door and loading docks. I don't know if they have one with six bays, but they are easy to kitbash. They also have separate wall sections available.

Traction Fan


----------

